# going to falcon sat!



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

gonna leave port o connor sat. am return sun.pm. headed to falcon area .
got room for one or two more. cost prolly around 2 bills> call 254 482 0088 if you want to go thanks.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

How did you do?


----------

